# Who is your favourite YT soaper?



## Donee' (Feb 7, 2019)

La Fille De La Mere
Arielle Arsenaut (spelling??)

Dont know if i love her accent or her general "niceness" but she knows her stuff.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 7, 2019)

She also has every possible professional piece of soaping equipment!  And the HUGE sizes of micas - which I will never ever need to buy!

Oh wait....forgot my fave YT:  Holly of Missouri River, Petals Bath Boutique, Malcolm Manners, Ione of Eve's Garden,  Moonlit Soapworks.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 7, 2019)

I have too many to name them all, but here are a few off the top of my head - 

Ariane Arsenault - La Fille de la Mer (I think that's who @Donee' was referring too) 
Holly Bailey - Missouri River Soaps
Clyde Yoshida - Vibrant Soaps
Katie Carson - Royalty Soaps
Kenny the Messy Soaper - Royal Apple Berry Soaps
Yellow Cottage Soapery - (don't know her name)

And probably about 20 more that I watch on a regular basis to get inspiration from.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 7, 2019)

I love:
Ariane Arsenault - La Fille de la Mer
Ione of Eve's Garden Soaps
Kevin Devine of Devinely Designed
Katie Carson of Royalty Soaps


IrishLass


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 7, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> I love:
> Ariane Arsenault - La Fille de la Mer
> Ione of Eve's Garden Soaps
> Kevin Devine of Devinely Designed
> ...



I forgot about Ione - love her too! 
And I used to watch Kevin Devine all the time. I should again. I haven't since his mom passed away a couple years ago. I loved he would put her in some of his videos.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Feb 7, 2019)

I really like how personable and sweet Katie Carson comes across.  She is fun to watch from a pure entertainment standpoint.
I find myself thinking scrapey, scrapey my containey even when I'm cooking and using a spatula.

Janelle


----------



## Meena (Feb 7, 2019)

So far (not in any order):  Soapish, Ione of Eve's Garden, Soaping 101, White Milk Soap and Candles, From Grace To You, and Lovin' Soap.  I'll have to check out some of the ones you guys mentioned, too.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 7, 2019)

I also really love Sarah Milroy from  Spicy Pinecone's videos, however she doesn't upload/post as often as she used too.


----------



## amd (Feb 7, 2019)

My subscribe list changes frequently as I find new soapers, and then try to determine if they're full of crap or not. There's a few that I've tried to watch and then stop because they do dumb things like not wearing gloves (paraphrased from one gal "I don't need to because I have made a hundred batches of soap and I've never been burned" as a huge glob of soap batter goes flying onto her hand and she's rushing off to the sink...) or people who make their soap in glass. I find myself forwarding through a lot of videos (even my own) because there's too much babble.

My current list:
Royalty Soaps
Ophelia's Soapery - she's my favorite, no talking!
Missouri River Soap
Renee Cormalis - Soaps for Love (she's new on my list so I haven't watched any yet)
Soaparista_Austria (some videos are dual translated in English/German, but I can follow the German enough to get the idea)
Sprinkled Clean Soapery (another new one on the list)
Canard Labs - infrequent posting but I do like what they put out
EvesGardenSoaps
Hippie Mumma Artisan Soap Billie
Malcom Manners
Micas and More
Silk Suds
Soapish
The Soap Gal
theorgelmeister aka the soap man


----------



## artemis (Feb 7, 2019)

I'll echo a lot of those and add Merrywood Farms and Handmade in Florida. Both good for when you're not in the mood for chatter, but just want to watch someone making pretty soap!


----------



## Cellador (Feb 7, 2019)

I like Katie Carson, Clyde Yoshida, Ariane Arsenault, and Etsuko Watanabe (even though I could never come close to the precision in which she pours her soap!).


----------



## Dawni (Feb 7, 2019)

I've watched most of those and then some, but since I focus on HP I can add to this growing list. 

The Ultimate Guide to Hot Process Soap
Shalebrook Handcrafted Soap
Tina Moenck
C-Light Candles and Soap
HowToMakeSoap
Owl's Treasures, Inc. 
EssentialSoap

Mind you these aren't favorites per se, and most times I listen with the volume off lol for reasons I am too polite to say in public haha

Now I'm off to search some videos you guys listed above.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 8, 2019)

amd said:


> theorgelmeister aka the soap man



Is he an organist as well? Orgelmeister means Organ Master. (My ex-husband plays the pipe organ.)


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Feb 8, 2019)

I only watch Holly and Katie. Tried Ariana but she is not my cup of tea and Yellow cottage kinda bores be cause she won't talk and listening to just music is also not my cup of tea.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 8, 2019)

Right - I'm hitting You Tube tonight and looking up all these ones I've never heard of!
@JanelleTrebuna - well hello there!


----------



## Donee' (Feb 8, 2019)

And give Uncle Bobs a try - he is this HUGE man with a HUGE beard and about 100 kids.

But most of these people _ especially La Fille De La Mere have been soaping for decades so have built up their studios.  Makes me completely green with envy and I spend most of my time looking at the background shops.



KiwiMoose said:


> Right - I'm hitting You Tube tonight and looking up all these ones I've never heard of!
> @JanelleTrebuna - well hello there!


Careful now - you may need an intervention or rehab afterwards.


----------



## Jeboz (Feb 8, 2019)

All of above and Pink Dahlia Soaps and Future Primitive Soap Company as well.


----------



## Donee' (Feb 8, 2019)

I find Soap Gal very amusing - she is the ultimate in mad scientist and does massive blocks - pity she has no clue about a microphone.  She always makes me giggle.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Feb 8, 2019)

I have to admit, I rarely watch any of the videos in their entirety.  I often skip to the pour and then sometimes, if they are making a high top with lots of frosting and embeds, straight  onto the cut.
I love watching that first slice.  Its so exciting to see what is in the middle.    Its my favorite part!

Janelle


----------



## Meena (Feb 9, 2019)

Found this thread here (SMF) which appears to have several names from the 'past' that are not (or I didn't notice) mentioned in this thread -- so if you can't get enough of YouTube, mosey on over, folksies...  

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/youtube-videos.39127/


----------



## Meena (Feb 9, 2019)

amd said:


> There's a few that I've tried to watch and then stop because they do dumb things like not wearing gloves (paraphrased from one gal "I don't need to because I have made a hundred batches of soap and I've never been burned" as a huge glob of soap batter goes flying onto her hand and she's rushing off to the sink...) or people who make their soap in glass.



Hear! hear! to "full of crap" and "dumb things" ... Like Soap Queen -- I'm always cringing over her Pyrex cups.  Sorry, but IMNSHO, people with large audiences shouldn't be setting bad examples!  ("oh, she does it all the time, so it's safe ...")


----------



## KimT2au (Feb 10, 2019)

I adore: Pink Dahlia Soaps (OMG, the things that woman does with soap dough); Etsuko Watanabe; Katie Carson of Royalty Soaps; The Soap Gal; Soaping 101; From Grace to you, are the ones that spring to mind but I am sure there are others.



Alfa_Lazcares said:


> I only watch Holly and Katie. Tried Ariana but she is not my cup of tea and Yellow cottage kinda bores be cause she won't talk and listening to just music is also not my cup of tea.


  I hate anything that is just music so I just turn the sound off and watch the video in silence to see what is going on.


----------



## Cellador (Feb 11, 2019)

Has anyone mentioned Vicki Frost yet? She does some really original designs.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 11, 2019)

Cellador said:


> Has anyone mentioned Vicki Frost yet? She does some really original designs.


I love watching her! Forgot to mention her..


----------



## BluMoon59 (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm a HP soaper but I really enjoy watching Karen of Eden Secrets in the UK


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 11, 2019)

I need to up my YT game, looks like I’m subscribed to Royalty Soaps, Ariane Arsenault, evesgardensoaps, vibrant soap, and soap queen, but I follow a few others on Instagram like soap.ish, does Tania have a YouTube? I definitely need to follow that, I love her work


----------



## Elena 64 (Jan 24, 2020)

Existem tantos profissionais talentosos na YT ... além dos listados, eu incluiria Oh 我 的 雙 牛 寶貝 兒 / Yvonne e Etsuko Watanabe.
There are so many talented professionals at YT ... in addition to those listed, I would include
Oh 我 的 雙 牛 寶貝 兒 / Yvonne and Etsuko Watanabe.


----------



## DeniseD (Jan 24, 2020)

Ariane Arsenault
The Soap Gal


----------



## Kcryss (Jan 24, 2020)

Wow, there are only a few I recognize. I've never watched anyone do CP, only HP. Will have to check out some of the others mentioned!


----------



## Zing (Jan 24, 2020)

When I first started, I laughed out loud at a You Tube post when the guy emphasized how important it was to wear gloves -- and he wasn't wearing any gloves!!  Just short-sleeve t-shirt and shorts!  Yikes-kers!

Who started this post??!!   Now my weekend is totally lost....


----------



## Carly B (Jan 25, 2020)

I found this site: https://www.lovinsoap.com/2017/01/20-soap-makers-youtube-dont-want-miss/  which I've saved to my favorites.  I have discovered a couple soapers on there that I enjoy watching.  Right now I'm watching a lot of the Vibrant Soap videos.  But there are plenty of soapers to choose from.

A thought--- do any of the soapers on this forum have soapmaking videos on youtube?


----------



## SoapWitch (Jan 25, 2020)

I watch cake makers and polymer clay artists. Not only are these soap artists talented and skilled, but also lovely people.

Some of my favorites:

SNOBLOVE Beauty
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzCaTjgYPD_MbpRH8oqclxQ
Avery Grey Soapery
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7CNeCcdPVLAovqTzfimWhw
Ophelia’s Soapery
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClN5CUhtWenxWs8eD0qGlkg
Tree Marie Soapworks
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgPPsjskADvAL2r3fGtfneg


----------



## Sue Fliss (Jan 25, 2020)

JanelleTrebuna said:


> I have to admit, I rarely watch any of the videos in their entirety.  I often skip to the pour and then sometimes, if they are making a high top with lots of frosting and embeds, straight  onto the cut.
> I love watching that first slice.  Its so exciting to see what is in the middle.    Its my favorite part!
> 
> Janelle


That's exactly how I like to watch.  I just cut to the chase. The pour, the swirl if there is one, ,, the swirl on top if they do it, but not if they do a high top, or piping, then the cut.

I like many of the ones listed above, but also Tree Marie


----------



## math ace (Jan 25, 2020)

1.   A  Arsenault - La Fille de la Mer
       ( For melt and pour)
2.  Dean Wilson
      ( For melt and pour  & CP)
3.   Teri Endsley with Tree Marie Soapworks
4. Yellow cottage soapery
    (For piping)
5.    *Etsuko Watanabe

Not listed in any particular order...*


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 25, 2020)

I don't have any 'favorites' per se:

A&N's Suds-N-Such/BeScented
Ariane Arseualt
Aromatic Suds Soapery
Bath Nutts Farmhouse
Blossom and Birch Sopa
Bramble Berry
C-Light Soapery
Constance Wang
EdensSecret1
Elaine Wright
Ellen Ruth Soap
Envy Soap Works
Eves Garden Soaps
Fruits of a Loon
Future Primitive Soap
GypsyFae Creations
Handcrafted Soaps by Stiles
Handmade in Florida
Holly - Kapia Mera Soap
I'd Lather Be Soaping
Jan Garcia
KCK Soapery
Ladybug Lane Soaps
Meghan Ellott
Midnight Soap
Missouri River Soap
Oh我的雙牛寶貝兒/Yvonne
Ophelia's Soapery
P.S.
Petal Bath Boutiques
Rainbow Kangaroo
Royal Apple Betty
Royalty Soaps
Sarah Milroy
Shira Body
Silk Suds
SNIF Natural Soapmakers
Soapish
Soap Oaks Farm - Patrick
Soy and Shea
Spicy Giner's Soap
Spring Creek Bath Works
Thermal Mermaid
Tree Marie Soapworks
Vibrant Soap
White Milk Soap and Candles
Yellow Cottage Soapery


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Jan 25, 2020)

Katie carson (royalty soaps) 
And Kenny (royal apple berry)


----------



## Curtis (Jan 27, 2020)

I have watched many of the above.  I didn't see this one on the list - they're not the best but I like them.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwVTzEGYNcDq_9eBNEV-ezw/videos


----------



## rdc1978 (Feb 11, 2020)

From Grace To You is the absolute sweetest.  

The girl who does the teamarie soapworks videos is great too, and soaping 101 ladies are amazing.  I love that their videos are geared towards a variety of skill level and that I always feel like they find a way to make the prettiest soap on a budget.  

I really like brambleberry but I always feel like I'm going to want to make a soap that is going to cost me a kidney to make.  



JanelleTrebuna said:


> I have to admit, I rarely watch any of the videos in their entirety.  I often skip to the pour and then sometimes, if they are making a high top with lots of frosting and embeds, straight  onto the cut.
> I love watching that first slice.  Its so exciting to see what is in the middle.    Its my favorite part!
> 
> Janelle



I always chuckle at the disappointed comments when a YouTuber doesn't do a cut of their soap.  It's so cute and funny.


----------



## GML (Feb 11, 2020)

rdc1978 said:


> From Grace To You is the absolute sweetest.
> 
> The girl who does the teamarie soapworks videos is great too, and soaping 101 ladies are amazing.  I love that their videos are geared towards a variety of skill level and that I always feel like they find a way to make the prettiest soap on a budget.
> 
> ...



Watching a 20 to 30 minute video whilst the host is gabbing on and on is some time investment and to not show the end result is not cool.


----------



## Mistrael (Feb 11, 2020)

Ophelia's Soapery is my hands down fav. No chatter, good view of the pour, always ends with a good cut & cleaned up bars. So satisfying!

But I love Kenny of Royal Apple Berry too because she's so real, & Royalty when I'm in the mood to handle the goofy. (I have 3 kids, 2 dogs, a goofball husband, & a demanding guinea pig, so sometimes I just cannot handle chatter & silliness.)

Oh, and Arianne Arsenault is just plain GOALS.


----------



## Eris (Feb 11, 2020)

Tree Marie Soapworks is lovely to watch. Pretty designs and a voice that is so incredibly soothing. I love watching her.


----------



## GML (Feb 11, 2020)

My youtube subscriptions have been reduced based on my boredom of seeing the same task done over and over (if I wanted mundane and boring, I'd record myself).  

I've tried watching Royalty Soaps but watching goofy is not really my thing, along with the annoyance of people in their 20's who think they know EVERYTHING.


----------



## nature coast (Feb 11, 2020)

I love the soaps that Katie makes on Royalty soaps , but like GML said the goofiness is tiring and overshadows the cute soaps. I really like Ariane in Quebec. The professional quality of Brambleberry's videos make them nice to watch. I would like to hear of some other good channels to check out.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 12, 2020)

SoapWitch said:


> I watch cake makers and polymer clay artists. Not only are these soap artists talented and skilled, but also lovely people.
> 
> Some of my favorites:
> 
> ...


I would add Sorcery Soaps to the list.


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 12, 2020)

Teri Endsley - Tree Marie Soapworks 
A. Arsenault 
Ophelia’s Soapery
Missouri River Soap


----------



## Sherrelle Milligan (Feb 12, 2020)

I LOVE Katie Carson of Royalty Soaps

I also enjoy Arianne Arsenault of La file De la mer. She so inspires me to continue making “natural” soaps with awesome additives 

I’ve really been getting into HerbN Eden! It’s a husband and wife couple that have really come a long way in their soap making/soap selling endeavors. And they have documented it ALL. So inspirational!


----------



## Suzette (Feb 12, 2020)

Ariane Arseualt & Royalty Soaps are what I watch most. I will have to search for some others that are mentioned here.


----------



## lsg (Feb 12, 2020)

I like Soaping101 and SoapQueen.


----------



## Sherrelle Milligan (Feb 12, 2020)

Sherrelle Milligan said:


> I LOVE Katie Carson of Royalty Soaps
> 
> I also enjoy Arianne Arsenault of La file De la mer. She so inspires me to continue making “natural” soaps with awesome additives
> 
> I’ve really been getting into HerbN Eden! It’s a husband and wife couple that have really come a long way in their soap making/soap selling endeavors. And they have documented it ALL. So inspirational!


And how could I forget Ellen Ruth Soap!


----------



## nature coast (Feb 12, 2020)

Ophelia's soapery is relaxing to watch, just music and great soap making.


----------



## Suzette (Jul 19, 2020)

Suzette said:


> Ariane Arseualt & Royalty Soaps are what I watch most. I will have to search for some others that are mentioned here.


I Adore Karen of EdensSecret1, also. Thanks everyone for sharing so may of these that I had not come across. Off to go watch some YouTube.


----------



## goat soap rulz! (Jul 19, 2020)

I watch royalty soaps ALOT! Of course, I am still in my teens, so I like the goofy LOL! And she makes really cute soaps! Tree Marie soap works has super beautiful soaps! I really liked her activated charcoal with the gold mica line! But I don't want to copy it, so I may do a navy blue with gold. We will see. I like the soap queen! I watched a lady the other day who made a really cute cow soap! I have been planning on doing a cow soap so I searched it up, and hers came up! Desert cloud soapworks! Yeah, she had a really cute soap! 

I see that soaping in glass is bad! OOOPS! i melt my oils in the microwave in a glass bowl! But then I transfer them to a plastic one to mix my lye in!


----------



## sarahmarah (Jul 19, 2020)

I’ve been loving ‘I Dream In Soap’ lately.
Lisa is amazing. She explains the things you want to learn but can’t really find easily. She’s also thrifty, incredibly personable and talented. 

I’m also enjoying ‘The Cheeky Goat‘ because I love her designs and it’s refreshing how real she keeps it when she’s soaping.

‘My Creamy Obsession’ is a complete other level of artistry. She’s mastered sculptured layer landscapes and the finished product is art. While stunning, It looks like a painstaking amount of work...


----------



## Saffron (Sep 13, 2020)

Yvonne Oh from Taiwan. Beautiful soaps, and no chatter.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Sep 15, 2020)

sarahmarah said:


> I’ve been loving ‘I Dream In Soap’ lately.
> Lisa is amazing. She explains the things you want to learn but can’t really find easily. She’s also thrifty, incredibly personable and talented.


Lisa from "I Dream in Soap" is my very favorite YT soap maker. She's so open to sharing tips and I'm a sucker for smarty pants people. She's got that endearing nerdy side that I can relate to.

Soap Gal is so much fun to watch. I learn a few things about her process, but not so much her soap making. And I have lots to learn about the business of being a soap maker, and find her lessons in that area hugely beneficial.

I LOVE Royalty Soaps. I have so much respect for Katie and what she has built. She is a HUGE resource for me on mixing colors and finding the right colors for a project. Is she silly? Yes, but I give her tons of respect for how vulnerable she allows herself to be in front of the camera. Plus, she's a book nerd (like me). If you look at some of her very first episodes, when she's a teenager making soap in her family's backyard shed, and see where she is now? The woman has solid business sense. I respect that.

I'm lukewarm on Tree Marie. If you're more interested in competing in challenges, she's your girl to watch. So I give her plenty respect for her painstaking approach to what she does create. I like people who aren't afraid to make a mess or be vulnerable.


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 15, 2020)

The_Phoenix said:


> Lisa from "I Dream in Soap" is my very favorite YT soap maker. She's so open to sharing tips and I'm a sucker for smarty pants people. She's got that endearing nerdy side that I can relate to.
> 
> Soap Gal is so much fun to watch. I learn a few things about her process, but not so much her soap making. And I have lots to learn about the business of being a soap maker, and find her lessons in that area hugely beneficial.
> 
> ...


We are opposites. I dont NOT like Katie, but sometimes its too much lol. Shes super cute though. Just too high energy for me.

I love watching Tree Marie for her very informative method of teaching what she is doing.

Ophielia Soapworks is my all time fav

But there are lots here in this thread that i never heard of...going to start looking them up.


----------



## michael732 (Sep 15, 2020)

JanelleTrebuna said:


> I really like how personable and sweet Katie Carson comes across.  She is fun to watch from a pure entertainment standpoint.
> I find myself thinking scrapey, scrapey my containey even when I'm cooking and using a spatula.
> 
> Janelle


Its funny you said that. Every time I scrap my bowl, I say it. Scrapy- scrapy my containy.


----------



## michael732 (Sep 15, 2020)

Terrie from TreeMarie Soap works
Lisa from I dream in Soap


----------



## The_Phoenix (Sep 15, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> We are opposites. I dont NOT like Katie, but sometimes its too much lol. Shes super cute though. Just too high energy for me.


I think the social isolation I've felt these past handful of months has made me really susceptible to Katie's videos and her high-spiritedness.  

And I shouldn't speak negatively of any YT soapers. I applaud them all for putting themselves out there.


----------



## SPowers (Sep 15, 2020)

Love Holly from Kapia Mera soaps and Teri from Tree Marie.  They are both so very precise in what they do... I so admire that.  Lots of others of course, but they are my favorites.


----------



## GemstonePony (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm also partial to Creamy Obsession. Granted she mostly uses scrapers, but I love detail-oriented work, and her finished bars are beautiful.


----------



## SoapWitch (Sep 16, 2020)

I love Teri from Tree Marie too, and how she explains maths.  I find her videos peaceful AND educational, not to mention beautiful.
My other all-time favorite is Handmade in Florida. Zahida doesn't post a lot, but I have gone back and watched her videos repeatedly. 
She's one of my reasons why I started with soap, and she's a really kind person as well as helps the soap community. 
My Play list of Favorite Soap Makers


----------



## Adeliepenguin (Sep 16, 2020)

I love watching holly from kapia mera soap...she has the most beautiful voice and her videos look so professional. And Ophelias soapery is amazing obviously, the music is awesome


----------



## Cheeky Goat (Sep 16, 2020)

sarahmarah said:


> I’ve been loving ‘I Dream In Soap’ lately.
> Lisa is amazing. She explains the things you want to learn but can’t really find easily. She’s also thrifty, incredibly personable and talented.
> 
> I’m also enjoying ‘The Cheeky Goat‘ because I love her designs and it’s refreshing how real she keeps it when she’s soaping.
> ...



Awww you’ve gone and made my day!
(I’m Cheeky Goat Soapery) 
I’m... painfully real. Like a messy disaster real, and I rarely re record my audio, so what you see is what you get while I was making the soap. 

My list includes Bee from Sorcery Soap, Lisa from I Dream in Soap (both are dear friends and I adore them and their clever minds)

Oh My Cattle’s is one I have not yet seen mentioned. Her work is fantastic! 

For a good calm pour, Ophelia and Tree Marie are my go to’s. It’s soothing, precise, and enjoyable. 

I started watching Soaping 101, and I appreciate their work.

I’ll watch Katie/ Royalty on occasion, I can appreciate her excellent entertainment factor, but it can be a little too exuberant and feels staged or weird. However, her numbers seem to belay that opinion on my part, so what do I know?? Lol


----------



## AliOop (Sep 16, 2020)

Ditto on Tree Marie and Holly from Kapia Mera for relaxing, beautiful, and informative videos - no distractions, just great soaping and photography skills.

Lisa at I Dream in Soap is great for teaching about a variety of soap-related issues. 

Yvonne Oh in Hong Kong makes beautiful soaps without the extra chatter.

Ione at Eve's Garden Soaps is so enjoyable to watch, with her happy colors, cheery voice, and deceptively simple-looking artistry. She shows us some of her "oops" moments, too, although somehow HER oopsies -unlike mine - still result in sale-quality soaps.  Most of us who've tried her swirls know that she has a real gift that is not easily replicated.


----------



## LilianNoir (Sep 16, 2020)

Am I the only one who feels a little...intimidated? by how many soapers know each other? Makes me feel like I need to be more social or something, but how do you be like "HEY CAN WE BE FRIENDS BECAUSE SOAP?"


Because my so and other friends are probably REALLY tired of hearing me babble about soap. I need soap friends. LOL.


----------



## sarahmarah (Sep 17, 2020)

LilianNoir said:


> Am I the only one who feels a little...intimidated? by how many soapers know each other? Makes me feel like I need to be more social or something, but how do you be like "HEY CAN WE BE FRIENDS BECAUSE SOAP?"
> 
> 
> Because my so and other friends are probably REALLY tired of hearing me babble about soap. I need soap friends. LOL.



Hahaha nobody wants to hear me talk soap anymore in my immediate circle. That’s why I come here lol
Have you done the Soap Challenge Club at all? I just signed up last month until the end of the year and it looks like a fun way to be creative and network a little.


----------



## LilianNoir (Sep 17, 2020)

sarahmarah said:


> Hahaha nobody wants to hear me talk soap anymore in my immediate circle. That’s why I come here lol
> Have you done the Soap Challenge Club at all? I just signed up last month until the end of the year and it looks like a fun way to be creative and network a little.


Yeah, I did it last month (well the last three) but I don't think it's a good fit for me. The people are all very nice, but being a relatively new soapmaker i found it was stressful trying to make "entry worthy" batches when I'm still getting a feel for some basic techniques. And at my current level, i have ZERO chance to win. For community overall, i love it here (and it's free  )

It would be nice to meet other soapers in person but i'm not going to a convention or gathering any time soon, and I think I'm getting off topic now.


----------



## Dibennett (Sep 19, 2020)

Wicked Lee Soaps if I need a laugh
Holly
Katie Carson
Soy and Shea


----------

